# Lets see that weapon of choice for the 3d range!



## Daniel Boone

Here mine set up ASA Bow

2007 Hoyt Pro Elite cam and half with 3000 limbs
Trophy Taker spring steel
Goldtip 22 series pros 100grn in the front Pin nocks
CBE scope 1 5/8" housing No lens .19 red up pin
CBE sight Qaud AEP sight cover
Tru Peep
B Stinger stabilizers. 30" front and 12" side bar
Carter BK Target release. 

Ready for a full weekend of shooting several ranges getting ready for Paris, Texas


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Athens Exceed 300


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

DB, That Carter looks like its seen some use! LOL


----------



## TMax27

3D Pinwheeler said:


> DB, That Carter looks like its seen some use! LOL


And it doesn't even match the bow! Come on DB, get w/ the program :wink: Bet his bino strap doesn't match either


----------



## LHpuncher

I'm gonna have to get my camera out now.....


----------



## sagecreek

Bowtech Specialist
Bodoodle Pro Lite Rest
Viper Pro 2000 pin sight w/sunshade
Red Eye Peep
Victory 22's with Blazer X2's, unibushings, and Easton G nocks
Carter Chocolate Addiction
Ritchie Archery Stabilizer system (Doinker 12" Dish for hunter class)


----------



## asa1485

09 AM35
10 Carbon Matrix
11 Contender Elite


----------



## Daniel Boone

3D Pinwheeler said:


> DB, That Carter looks like its seen some use! LOL


Cant wear a Carter out no matter how hard you try and if you do send it to Forrest and he get it going right back like new.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

TMax27 said:


> And it doesn't even match the bow! Come on DB, get w/ the program :wink: Bet his bino strap doesn't match either


My back up release is exactly the same but blue.
DB


----------



## wpk

Let's see if I did this right.


----------



## zestycj7

Here is my 3-D rig.
2010 Shadowcat.
Smooth Stability stabilizer.
Home made Flipper rest.
Berger button.
HT-2-400's with gator vanes.
CNC Bow Sling.
H&M Bow Strings.


----------



## Kighty7

Just started this spring with this set up.
Z7 at 60 lbs. 
Code Red
HHA Site with 4x lens
Bernies Control Freak 25 in. Stabilizer with 14 in. side bar
Harvest Time Archery HT-2's


----------



## Daniel Boone

nice riggs keep them coming.


----------



## SteveID

Hoyt Ultra Elite w/ 3000's and Spirals
Axcel AX3000 with Axcel X-31 scope, no lens
Brite Site Pro Tuner Jesse Rest
Doinker Fatty 33" front and 12" rear
Park-N-Sons Precision Bowstring
Gold Tip Pro 22 with 80 grain points

I got this bow used on here and it was beat to death. Powdercoated it and put new cams and strings on it and it shoots great. I was tired of having to shoot my field bows for 3d so I just built this one and leave it set up. If I have a 3d event coming up I shoot it a little the day before and at the event and that's all the love she gets.


----------



## crooked stick

Why do you guys not like a lens in your scopes? Make it seem too shaky I assume?


----------



## SteveID

crooked stick said:


> Why do you guys not like a lens in your scopes? Make it seem too shaky I assume?


For 3d I just don't know if a lens is worth it. Bad sunlight can cause some glare and make it nearly impossible to see. Dark targets in dark shadows are hard to aim at because you lose reference points and you basically only see black through the scope. I think the cons outweigh the pros for 3d.

I've never had an issue with too much movement, as I primarily shoot field archery and I always run a lens with a dot for that game. 

I'm still debating whether or not I want to use a lens this year. I've shot so good to start the year without it that I'm probably just going to leave things alone.


----------



## JawsDad

Not sure which is the weapon of choice.. Depends on the day. Have one setup with Victory X-Ringers the other one setup with Victory Nanoforces. I guess I'll let the wind dictate what I shoot.


----------



## DODGE-3D

2011 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus.This is a old pic.I have new flo green and silver strings on it from B2 and a Axcel 2000 and 41X scope on and TT ss pro rest ,and a 24" Fuse Carbon Blade and a 8" side rod on backorder .This thing shoots great


----------



## Daniel Boone

crooked stick said:


> Why do you guys not like a lens in your scopes? Make it seem too shaky I assume?


With my diabeties I often can see clear in a lens one day and the next its fuzzy. I know I hold on target with more confidence with no lens because of less movement. 
DB


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Martin Onza 3, Sure Loc Sight w/True Spot Lens, Doinker Stabilizers, Limbdriver, Tru Ball release, and Easton Arrows.

Vortex Optics to see the vitals!


----------



## DocMort

Elite Pure
30/70
HT2 350's
Golden Key Platinum Premier 
Axcel Armortech Pro 7 pin


----------



## Daniel Boone

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Martin Onza 3, Sure Loc Sight w/True Spot Lens, Doinker Stabilizers, Limbdriver, Tru Ball release, and Easton Arrows.
> 
> Vortex Optics to see the vitals!


You shoot a tru spots lens for 3d? I tried it once but no way could I shoot one for 3d.
DB


----------



## JawsDad

Daniel Boone said:


> You shoot a tru spots lens for 3d? I tried it once but no way could I shoot one for 3d.
> DB


True Spot makes single magnification lenses also... Like you, I tried a dual magnification lens once, and the result was less than stellar..


----------



## asa_low12

Daniel Boone said:


> Cant wear a Carter out no matter how hard you try and if you do send it to Forrest and he get it going right back like new.
> DB



I've been shooting my Carter Colby hinge for over 10 years. I see no need to even try any other releases when I'm so used to this one. I wore out the set screw on it to where it wouldn't stay locked, but put a 1" long one from the hardware store in there. If I wear it out then i'll probably be to old to be shooting anyway.


----------



## asa_low12

SteveID said:


> For 3d I just don't know if a lens is worth it. Bad sunlight can cause some glare and make it nearly impossible to see. Dark targets in dark shadows are hard to aim at because you lose reference points and you basically only see black through the scope. I think the cons outweigh the pros for 3d.
> 
> I've never had an issue with too much movement, as I primarily shoot field archery and I always run a lens with a dot for that game.
> 
> I'm still debating whether or not I want to use a lens this year. I've shot so good to start the year without it that I'm probably just going to leave things alone.


I took my lens out for LA due to the rain and haven't looked back. I put it back in on Sunday and struggled really bad to shoot 4 up on a known distance course. I just felt better without the lens. I took it out as soon as I got home and have been loving it ever since. I never thought that I wouldn't be shooting a lens.


----------



## Daniel Boone

asa_low12 said:


> I've been shooting my Carter Colby hinge for over 10 years. I see no need to even try any other releases when I'm so used to this one. I wore out the set screw on it to where it wouldn't stay locked, but put a 1" long one from the hardware store in there. If I wear it out then i'll probably be to old to be shooting anyway.


Good release and so simple. If it working no need to fix it.
DB


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Daniel Boone said:


> You shoot a tru spots lens for 3d? I tried it once but no way could I shoot one for 3d.
> DB


Yes I do Dan and just like Ted said, single magnification. However I might go with my HHA Optimizer lite for 3D as it will be my sight of choice for hunting in the fall.


----------



## paunchshot

Lot of nice set ups. Thanks for starting this thread DB! Helps to see what types of set ups are out there, especially for those just getting into archery. Keep posting those pictures!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter

Here is my setup for IBO Recurve Unlimited and ASA Traditional:

21" Hoyt Excel ILF riser, 38# 62" AMO, Short TradTech Black Max Limbs, Cavalier Free Flyte Rest, 12" B-Stinger Stabilizer, 31" 440gr Beman ICS 500


----------



## J-Daddy

Guess I'll be shooting Bowhunter class agian this year...For now this will be the rig=
Strother Infinity
TT Smackdown rest
12" B-Stinger "until my Doinker Dish gets here"
Black Gold Ascent with 6" dovetail & 5 pin Vengeance head
Not sure which arrows I'll shoot for 3-d...I ordered a bunch of HTA HT-1's the other day but I might pick up some of the HTA HT-3 fat shafts sometime soon too.
I'm looking for a cheap priced Strother Inspire or another Infinity to setup just for 3-d....


----------



## mag41vance

Parker Shooting Star with JD's Custom Strings
with TRUBALL & Axcel HD Pro
Victory Arrows
Big Lot's Stabilizer


----------



## alaz

Shot spots for 2 years but getting ready for my first year of 3d!
Strother Inspire
Carter Insatiable
LimbDriver rest
Either a Stokerized Stabilizer with Saturn weight (on the way) or the Bernie's in the pic
Will be using a Hunter Hogg It (Hunter Class) 5 pin (G,Y,G,Y,G)
Still choosing an arrow:
I like the Beman Speeds, Easton Flatline, but if a go to a fatter shaft, GT X-cutters, or 22's...


----------



## kingalw

My new Pearson Advantage.


----------



## clemsongrad

*PSE MM Hybrid*

here's mine


----------



## asa_low12

clemsongrad said:


> here's mine


is it just me or are those cams HUGE?


----------



## Arkarcher

asa_low12 said:


> I took my lens out for LA due to the rain and haven't looked back. I put it back in on Sunday and struggled really bad to shoot 4 up on a known distance course. I just felt better without the lens. I took it out as soon as I got home and have been loving it ever since. I never thought that I wouldn't be shooting a lens.


Same here, when I got back from Monroe I took my lens out to play with shooting without one and I totally loved it. I'm going to leave it out for Paris and see what happens.


----------



## bowhuntermitch

CRX 35
Black Gold Ascent, Vengeance head, 4" Dovetail- Sighted out to 120 yards as of today!
8.5" B-stinger with a 14oz weight
Limbdriver rest

This also serves as my hunting rig


----------



## FPSupply

Here's mine. Brand new Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus.


----------



## RickyM

Here are a couple pics of my new C4. LOVE IT.


----------



## vftcandy

2010 Hoyt Alpha Burner....


----------



## chrisr22

Bowtech Specialist... Set it up yesterday! Shoots AMAZING!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Ok, the USB port for my picture card on my computer is out so I don't have a very good pic of my bow on my computer. Here is the one I have. I now have a fire themed CNC sling on it and will be shooting GT Pro 22's.








These are the wraps Mellisa at battledrum made for my 3D arrows.


----------



## buckwild13

the xl is mine and about to get rebuilt from the ground up fresh paint limbs and cams and the cuda is my gf and once it is done will be all black and pink


----------



## buckwild13

will post better up close pics once they are done


----------



## J-Daddy

trucker3573 said:


> Call me crazy but that stinger looks WAY longer than 12" ??


No it's a 12" with a 14oz weight...


----------



## brtny8632

2011 white Bowtech Specialist and HeartBreaker.. setup for mens and womens open


----------



## schmel_me

Heres mine. I know the strings dont match they are my back-ups just streching them in.


----------



## tntone

2011 alpha elite... 283... hogg father... tt #8 blade turned up... 26" stab up front with 10" back bar... carbon impacts 6500...


----------



## CutTheLoop

Alpha Burner
Axcel AX3000
HHA scope, .10 up pin
Doinker stab, Shrewd rear
Trophy Taker lizard tongue
Carbon Express CXL Pro 350
Ex-Wolverine Strings


----------



## CutTheLoop

crooked stick said:


> Why do you guys not like a lens in your scopes? Make it seem too shaky I assume?


Just magnifies the blur


----------



## J-Daddy

Ok, scratch the Strother Infinity I posted before...It found a new home. Now I'll be shooting my new PSE VendEVil, John's Customs just built this for me the other day...It's a PSE Vendetta XL with PSE EVO cams on it. SKULLZ camo riser & black limbs, solid red BCY Trophy strings with clear Halo.


----------



## franck7

my CRX 35, I'm just waiting for my Viper Quickset Microtune sight to arrive to be finally set


----------



## Daniel Boone

Really good looking riggs. Keep them coming. I enjoy seeing others set ups. Few bucks in those pictures. 

Notice a few guys shoot on the wrong side of the bow! LOL
DB


----------



## possum#1

First one is my Pure and the second is a Judge


----------



## Outback Man

Well...I think I've finally gotten it all changed over from my hunting set up and now ready for 3D...

-Elite Pure 61.8# and 29.5" mods w/drawstops maxed out
-GT Ultralight 22s 28" carbon, GT pin bushings, Bohning pin nock, wraps, Blazer X2s, and 80 grain target tips (My Michigan Wolverine arras)
-B-Stinger 30" Premier XL front stab w/B-Stinger 15" back bar (3 oz. front/13 oz. rear)
-HHA slider sight w/2" housing...Tru-Ball 4 finger Absolute
-305/306 FPS


----------



## rkjtg

Here is what we put together for my 13 year old son.

2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite 50# and 27.5", CBE, CR Scope, Trophy Taker, Posten Bars, FatBoys 400's at 242fps or GT UltraLights at 262fps.:shade:


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

xlr with cudas


----------



## asa_low12

Pearson, CBE, Classic, Fuse rest, Xtreme stabs, Victory, Carter, Specialty peep


----------



## darton3d

This is the wife's. Darton DS3800 short draw. 24.5", 50lbs. 18" Doinker Advancee, 5" Easton side bar with Easton offset. CBE sight with Shrewd scope and LP light. Boodoodle Prolite rest and Wicked 1 Astro Flight string and cables in purple and white.


----------



## darton3d

This one is mine. Darton DS-3800, 28.5", 60lbs. 15" Doinker Fatty, 5" Doinker side rod. Sword Apex 3rd Plane 1.5, Boodoodle Pro lite rest.


----------



## carlosii

i'd like to but i'm waiting on new limbs for my Shadowcat.


----------



## damo-eire

Bowtech Invasion, sure loc sight Mac Tenzone scope, Carbofast Stabiliser, Stan shootoff & Victory VAP arrows 100gr.
Works great for me:embara:


----------



## CraigA

Keep them coming, nice bows.


----------



## VICECIV

Daniel Boone said:


> Here mine set up ASA Bow
> 
> 2007 Hoyt Pro Elite cam and half with 3000 limbs
> Trophy Taker spring steel
> Goldtip 22 series pros 100grn in the front Pin nocks
> CBE scope 1 5/8" housing No lens .19 red up pin
> CBE sight Qaud AEP sight cover
> Tru Peep
> B Stinger stabilizers. 30" front and 12" side bar
> Carter BK Target release.
> 
> Ready for a full weekend of shooting several ranges getting ready for Paris, Texas


Those arrows are almost as big around as your stabilizer


----------



## McStamper

Here's my 3D bow! I should say my new everything bow. 3D, spots and hunting.


----------



## JAG

Custom 2011 New Breed Genetix - 27 3/8" - 44# 270fps
Hogg-Father sight, Classic scope, 4x Zeiss, NAP Smartrest, GT Ultralight Pro 600's.


----------



## jwg1976

My GT500


----------



## FishAlaska

Carbon Matrix plus and Alpha Max.


----------



## jnutz19

well i just got my new target bow set up. havent gotten any pictures yet but ill post some later.

2007 Mathews Conquest 4 Blue Riser/Black Limbs 70# 29 in. Mini Max Cam 
CBE Tek Target Sight W/ CBE non-vented scope 6x lens
Trophy Taker SS Pro
Doiker Stab and Doinker Avancee V-Bars
Specialty Peep W/ #2 clarifier
Victory X-Killer
Tru Ball Absolute Three-Sixty Release


----------



## schmel_me

Heres my monster. Still working on it but so far i like it. Shooting 386grain arrow at 286fps. 62lbs


----------



## hophunt

Here is my latest. It will be making it's debut in Augusta this coming week. It is a 2011 Supra on juice. 68 lbs draw @ 28" shooting a 392 grain X-Jammer Pro 285 fps. I lost about 1/4" ATA but gained 3/8" BH switching to the EVO cams. Draw cycle is smoother and base IBO jumped somewhere between 10-12 fps.


----------



## njlaker

Awesome


hophunt said:


> Here is my latest. It will be making it's debut in Augusta this coming week. It is a 2011 Supra on juice. 68 lbs draw @ 28" shooting a 392 grain X-Jammer Pro 285 fps. I lost about 1/4" ATA but gained 3/8" BH switching to the EVO cams. Draw cycle is smoother and base IBO jumped somewhere between 10-12 fps.
> 
> View attachment 1059469


----------



## Dano229

This is my first year of 3D. Bought this one off the classifieds here and have been putting it all together over the last few weeks. Special thanks to Baldyhunter for a great set of strings and an excellent tutorial on how to tune this beast.










2010 Bowtech Destroyer
Axcel Armortech 5 pin sight
Limbdriver rest
10" Posten Stabilizer
Baldy's string & cables


----------



## lc12

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Athens Exceed 300


Hey MonkeyButt2000,
When did you get the "Orange Fade" Exceed?
You and Highball, and now Brian, are going to have to mark your bows so that you don't get them confused!
I was odd man out last year at Wabash, and I guess I will again this year shooting the Black Exceed.
What is Shopboy71 shooting?


----------



## work2play

09 Drenalin LD 27" 285gr X Ringers, 50lbs @ 285fps


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

Here are my toys. Maxxis 35 on the left and CRX 35 LD on the right.


----------



## Moritz

McStamper said:


> Here's my 3D bow! I should say my new everything bow. 3D, spots and hunting.














Dont know to much about the Invasion, but I'll bet my last dollar the those limbs are backed out to far.


----------



## McStamper

Moritz said:


> Dont know to much about the Invasion, but I'll bet my last dollar the those limbs are backed out to far.


I was worried myself when the bow was set up, and did double check it. The limb bolt is visable through the entire limb bolt inspection hole as the manual states. It sure would look better tightened down wouldn't it? I just gotta build up some more strength, I'm working on it! 

Do I need to send you my address so you can send me your last dollar? LOL After buying a new bow, arrows and a range finder this month I could use it!


----------



## archerykid13

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> xlr with cudas


Where's the Pink Bubblegum bow?? Haha

Jake


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

got a new toy!
11 black/camo apex 7 28/60


----------



## birddawg

hophunt said:


> Here is my latest. It will be making it's debut in Augusta this coming week. It is a 2011 Supra on juice. 68 lbs draw @ 28" shooting a 392 grain X-Jammer Pro 285 fps. I lost about 1/4" ATA but gained 3/8" BH switching to the EVO cams. Draw cycle is smoother and base IBO jumped somewhere between 10-12 fps.
> 
> View attachment 1059469


Thats sweet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

archerykid13 said:


> Where's the Pink Bubblegum bow?? Haha
> 
> Jake


what bubblegum boww???


----------



## Daniel Boone

Here mine all set up.


----------



## asa_low12

Daniel Boone said:


> Here mine all set up.


No third axis DB?


----------



## sirknight




----------



## Daniel Boone

asa_low12 said:


> No third axis DB?


Never needed it. Imigine that! Just like all other CBE shooters.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

Daniel Boone said:


> Never needed it. Imigine that! Just like all other CBE shooters.
> DB


gotta agree!


----------



## Budman3232

My High Country Eliminator Pro


----------



## asa_low12

Daniel Boone said:


> Never needed it. Imigine that! Just like all other CBE shooters.
> DB


Well good. Even though i'm a CBE shooter and have it. I was just curious as to why you didn't have it but you answered my question.


----------



## bawls

She may not seem like much to some, but she gets the job done. 

2011 Bear Mauler, 28" 70#, Firewire V5 sight, drop zone rest, and Easton flatline DOA's. Shot my personal best last weekend at my 3rd 3d shoot ever with a 260 out of 280 on a tough course with a bunch of 40+ yd shots and the longest shot being 67 yds at a bedded elk across a ravine. All I can say is that this sport is super addictive and going to ruin my marriage lol.


----------



## Limey

Mine

For good weather,



















For Britiish rain


----------



## Daniel Boone

asa_low12 said:


> Well good. Even though i'm a CBE shooter and have it. I was just curious as to why you didn't have it but you answered my question.


I do use shims if I need to on the sight. Third axis is a good thing. We honestly dont shoot alot uphill/dowhill stuff.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone

Limey said:


> Mine
> 
> For good weather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Britiish rain


Your shooting on the wrong side of the bow there good friend. Nice set ups.
DB


----------



## Limey

Daniel Boone said:


> Your shooting on the wrong side of the bow there good friend. Nice set ups.
> DB


I am also shooting the wrong side of the X line these days :embara:


----------



## Daniel Boone

Limey said:


> I am also shooting the wrong side of the X line these days :embara:


Know that feeling. Looks like it time for me to put a lens in the scope. Heck getting old.
DB


----------



## Code.Mafia

Shot our first ASA match last weekend. Shooting another one tomorrow. Here's my new setup. Bow Novice for now (finish the season since we got a late start), either Hunter or an open class next year. Shooting with the Quiver on to add more weight for now until I come up with a different stab setup. Going to buy a Sword Apex 1.5 3rd Plane soon. Shooting GT Ultralight 22's (painted, both ends trimmed) with 125gr tips, blazers and Boening Pin Nocks.

BowTech Invasion Black Ops, 70#, RH
QAD UltraRest HDX
Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V5
Red Eye Peep
Bantam Weight Quiver
Specialty Archery Products Stab, just trimmed down to 11.25"
Pole Mountain Bow Legs Bipod
Now I also have a Stokerized SS1 hanging off the left side to offset the quiver


----------



## HOYTFFZY11

My newest 3D weapon


----------



## Shulion

Here is mine. I hope to get to my first shoot soon.


----------



## shootertg

Here is mine not the best pic


----------



## X-Count Mike

Here's my 2010 Hoyt Contender


----------



## henro

Here's my 2010 Mathews Monster 6.7:


----------



## QCBowman

Here are my CM + for open and my Alpha Elite for MBR/unlimited.

View attachment 1087197
View attachment 1087198


----------



## X-Count Mike

henro said:


> Here's my 2010 Mathews Monster 6.7:


Want a red Bi-Pod to match ill trade you for your orange one :lol3:


----------



## bigdoglanyards




----------



## sirknight

Old speed demon


----------

